# Nutty lady at the jobsite today.



## vancouver dave (Apr 30, 2011)

We started a retaining wall job today. I knocked on the door closest to where I needed to use my sawzol , no answer so I plugged it into the outlet in the yard.
I went to use it again and no power, so I figured the HO must not have liked it and unpugged. Fair enough I suppose.
But when I went to recover the cord from her yard she was there and had a fit on me, also she had got a roll of packing tape and taped over the outlet and wrapped her hose bib up in tape so we couldn't use em!
And now I just checked my messages and there's 2 messages about this from the strata committee???
:clap: 
I just said to her look, we're trying to make your life better here by doing this work, where reasonable people, if you dont like that we used your power thats OK but you dont have to wrap it up in tape.
She just kept ranting.
Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

I've run into that before. People think a sawzall will use $50 / day in electricity, and want to be compensated ... plus interest!


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

I would run a generator as close to her windows as I could for a whole day.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

This lady has no car, so her drive vacant. We were doing a big remodel across the street, this is a small uphill road with only 2 parking stalls on the whole street! This was over 12 years ago!
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...c1kpix9TLB4BuFMoQXeiog&cbp=12,215.95,,0,17.99 so she puts these dead plants and junk in the drive so we can't turn around or pull in to back any truck onto the house we are working on and years and years later the junk is still there!:clap: She would call the police on us all the time for the littlest things:blink::thumbup:OH if you go to the top of this road you can pan around and see the massive ocean view,:thumbsup:
Here's the view http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...393417,-157.719863&spn=0.001471,0.003221&z=19


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

This is what happens when you assume things. How dare you use someones outlet without clearing it with the outlet owner first?

You'd better be glad she didn't cut the plug with an axe!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If you were using another persons electricity to do a job for a neighbor I to would have been steamed. Trespassing and stealing electricity is what you just did. If you were working for someone you should be using there electricity, not the neighbors.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Can't say I blame her for being pissed. Down here, people get shot for walking on someone else's property. If it was me, I wouldn't have unplugged your cord- i would have cut the end off and threw it onto your job site.


----------



## AbsoluteBasements (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree with all of the above posters who said you were wrong.
Also, if you did that as my employee, you'd be looking for a new job as well.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

HMMM! Ask permission or ask forgiveness, your choice?


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

vancouver dave said:


> But when I went to recover the cord from her yard she was there and had a fit on me, also she had got a roll of packing tape and taped over the outlet and wrapped her hose bib up in tape so we couldn't use em!


Search on 
OCD DSM-IV-TR.

Maybe you use 8 kwh of energy at 15 cents/kwh. If you buy a generator your customers will pay for it. Around here hardly anyone would raise this issue.

There was a Secretary of Defense who may have had this disorder. He seemed to have wanted War on the Cheap so soldiers had to scounge for plywood to protect against IEDs. 
It didn't work very well. 1/2" steel plate works better.
According to "60 Minutes" he also would collect junk he found, which was another symptom (hoarding) of this problem. I don't think he realized that he had a problem so it was "ego-syntonic."

I had one customer like this, and when I finally caught on I left immediately. She would have bankrupted me, just this one customer. With her, it was the perfectionism.

Dunno' the prevalence of this in the US; it might be two customers out of 100. If I could legally write prescriptions I'd write one for her for whatever has replaced Prozac.

Thank God she's not your supervisor. Been there, done that.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Once I got my neighbors permission to use his electricity, he said no problem. Then later he unplugged it and put duct tape over the outlet. Guess he thought I was using it too much when I was only making a few cuts a day with it, and only needed it for about a week. So I paid his wife $20 and she said fine, better than renting a generator. 

In your situation, I probably would not have plugged in if there was no answer at the door, it would depend how desperate I was. But that's why I keep a Hilti cordless sawzall. Sometimes on a job site you can't find power, and with a sawzall you can cut basically anything. So it gives me some reassurance I can get the job done.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

How do people feel about stealing water? I used to do that all the time, I would trespass on someones property and fill up my water bottle with their hose bib. As I recall, there were people who would get offended by that. I would try and do it when no one was looking so I never got caught.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Trespassing is a different issue.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

The nutty lady is over on homeownertalk.com mentioning this very thing.

Ever read the story of the cookie thief?



> A woman was waiting at the airport one night,
> With several long hours before her flight.
> She hunted for a book in the airport shop,
> Bought a bag of cookies and found a place to drop.
> ...


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would *NEVER* assume that it is "just fine" to plug into a neighbors outlet. 

I would also have confronted you. But had you made arrangements prior there would be NO PROBLEM. Even if I didn't like the neighbor who was having the work done.:laughing:

If you put yourself in the other persons shoes, it will become clear.

I'll help you picture that reverse scenario with something that has happened to almost all of us at one point when working with crews from different trades that you don't know, nor have worked with before.

You are working in a house and another sub (that you don't know) decides it's OK to rummage through YOUR toolbag for a tool because it's "handy". He finds what he needs, and when you return you see him using it.

Did I hit a nerve with that one?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

My sister in Fla is going thru this very problem, Contractor asked to use the power for a week ( house was disconnected) after the first week he said he would need it for a few weeks more and would compensate her and my bro in law for any changes to her bill $120........... Power is back on the house next door.............no money...looks like he is going to stiff her.

If you read this and you are doing a complete remodel in Polk co Fla Please pay my sister!!


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

Well if you are working for a strata on a building, I would think you should be able to plug in wherever you want.

When I do work for a strata, I plug into the owner's places, and I make no apology for it. I am polite and direct-I am here to do work that will improve your building, and I need access to power. what else am I supposed to do? I find people generally have better things to do with their life than moan about that and assume that you are tresspassing when you are actually on common strata property. 

If anyone ever bitches I just tell them I am happy to reimburse them for power used. what about 15 cents per day.

However if working privately for a HO I would not plug into their neighbours place without asking first. So I guess it depends on whether you were doing work for the building as a whole or just for one owner. If one owner then the polite thing to do would have been to ask first. 

Some people get all worked up about little things. If she wanted to use it herself that's one thing, but the power use is negligable. Get a gas generator and start it up outside her window first thing in the morning.

When I was an employee we had a lady who would ***** over anything, including if she didn't hear work starting first thing in the morning. So from then on to keep her happy we put a compressor right on her balcony, 730 am without a fail we started it up:whistling


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Are there adults on this forum? Run a generator outside her window because she got mad because you were using her power without permission? Her reaction might have been over the top but, let it go. If I had to pick the a-hole, it wouldn't be the lady.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> This lady has no car, so her drive vacant. We were doing a big remodel across the street, this is a small uphill road with only 2 parking stalls on the whole street! This was over 12 years ago!
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...c1kpix9TLB4BuFMoQXeiog&cbp=12,215.95,,0,17.99 so she puts these dead plants and junk in the drive so we can't turn around or pull in to back any truck onto the house we are working on and years and years later the junk is still there!:clap: She would call the police on us all the time for the littlest things:blink::thumbup:OH if you go to the top of this road you can pan around and see the massive ocean view,:thumbsup:
> Here's the view http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...393417,-157.719863&spn=0.001471,0.003221&z=19


Is that you with the caulking gun? :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

KentWhitten said:


> Is that you with the caulking gun? :laughing:


Heck no that's not me ,,,,,,I'm fatter:laughing:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> She would call the police on us all the time for the littlest things:blink::thumbup:OH if you go to the top of this road you can pan around and see the massive ocean view,:thumbsup:
> Here's the view http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...393417,-157.719863&spn=0.001471,0.003221&z=19


That is truly a beautiful place to live.

BTW, DirtyWhite. When you see Dog the mall cop tell em to lose the mullet.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I wanna know how many of you went to "homeownertalk.com" :laughing:

That's too bad, I was going to compliment your tan and tell you how envious I am of your worker.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

KentWhitten said:


> I wanna know how many of you went to "homeownertalk.com" :laughing:
> 
> That's too bad, I was going to compliment your tan and tell you how envious I am of your worker.


I'll admit it. I did.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Your approach is all wrong. I would never use anybody's property without there direct permission. I have got new jobs before when this sort of opportunity presents itself. I always offer $20. Don't think in terms of usage cost, think in terms of your cost of providing alternative source of power. Knock on the door before you need the power, then sell, sell, sell." While we are in the neighborhood, is there anything we can do for you? This is what we are doing for your neighbor, with your help I hope." Then, " nice dog! Whats its name? He/she is beautiful!" I learned that one on CT.


Never, never, never use someone's property without there permission! Use your head! Driveway too door, then knock, that's it. Your lucky you just got yelled at. Plug into the wrong house, then BOOM!

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

On a serious note, who the heck doesn't have a generator??


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I find it surprising especially since you can get a decent generator for a few hundred.

In my case, I occasionally work on homes without any exterior outlets and need it.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

If the job was undoable without her outlet I would have left a note and my card. Call me if you have any questions etc...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I find it surprising especially since you can get a decent generator for a few hundred.
> 
> In my case, I occasionally work on homes without any exterior outlets and need it.


Most of my work is in the shop. When I do installs it is in a occupied home, so just plug in.


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

J.C. said:


> Are there adults on this forum? Run a generator outside her window because she got mad because you were using her power without permission? Her reaction might have been over the top but, let it go. If I had to pick the a-hole, it wouldn't be the lady.


 

Maybe keep in mind that what someone posts on an internet forum and what someone does in reality may be different things, take it with a grain of salt (to a certain point) And hey, if she doesn't want u using her power, she shouldn't mind a generator on site. Sounds like this project wasn't for a private owner but for the building anyways.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> On a serious note, who the heck doesn't have a generator??


I don't. If I need power at a job where there's no outdoor outlets, I run a cord inside. If the HO isn't going to be there the next day or something, I tell them to leave it plugged in.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> On a serious note, who the heck doesn't have a generator??


Many trades don't need one. Back when the new construction was a reality, I used to bring mine to the job for electrical rough ins to run my tools.

Back to the OP though, why is it that a few of you feel that some type of "revenge" is needed to the lady who unplugged the cord? Running a generator next to her window? Seriously?

She didn't sign on for the project and has NO obligation to help you. Any self respecting contractor should be self sufficient or have the forethought to predict issues and make arrangements to handle them AHEAD OF TIME!

We have no more right to steal power from a neighbor of a client than we do to park our trucks in their driveway all day.


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

The lack of respect for the more tightly wound and reckless abandon making decisions about whats cool and not cool is stunning sometimes. 

Theft of services, trespassing and acting like a douche when she gets upset is amazing even if she is thought to be overreacting by some.

Im laid back about some things and more wound up than others about other things. 

Personally, I would not care one iota if a fellow contractor borrowed my electric but I imagine Im in the minority and I do totally respect and understand other pespectives. 

I also would never assume it was ok. Id ask if they were home and then go to plan B.

FWIW some contractors have a clause in their contracts about customers providing electricity or a generator or include in the bid and know to have the conversation about it with the customer to iron this out in advance when possible. Perhaps it should be added to a checklist when you are presenting your proposal.

Sometimes its not possible. I think borrowing electricity without asking is a very reckless move especially if you want to maximize referrals and work the area.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

rselectric1 said:


> .
> than we do to park our trucks in their driveway all day.


With All due respect,
If this refers to my post, that was not the case:no: it was only to pull in to turn around and the funny part is the junk is still there 15 years later:laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> With All due respect,
> If this refers to my post, that was not the case:no: it was only to pull in to turn around and the funny part is the junk is still there 15 years later:laughing:


WOW DWB! No, not you at all. I had to go back and check what you said to figure out what you were even talking about here.

:laughing:


----------



## vancouver dave (Apr 30, 2011)

The job is a sidewalk that runs in front of 7 properties, so its a common sidewalk shared by the women who unplugged the chord and her 6 neighbours.

It wasn't like we were working on someones house and we chucked the chord over the fence into the next door and fired up the power tools. Personally I think that would be a bit ridiculous. I'd likely chord someones chord in half if they did that at my house.

I can see her not liking it, but the tape over the socket and the hose bid? Seems mighty uptight to me.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Retaining wall, sidewalk, I'm sooo confused. Welcome to the school of CT. Bet you learned something from all of this. Best wishes!

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like a job that you should be bringing in your own consumables. Water and generator sound like a must


----------



## vancouver dave (Apr 30, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> WOW DWB! No, not you at all. I had to go back and check what you said to figure out what you were even talking about here.
> 
> :laughing:



I had another nutty lady once. She was a hot shot lawyer and drove a lime green Porsche. 
Her yard was a dump. So she asked me to pressure wash parts of it. So I did, and the area around her swimming pool was filthy, it even had a dead and rotting seagull on there.
So I cleaned it up and washed the around the pool while I was there.

She had a fit, and said I had gauged her by doing the extra half hour. Then she chastised me for doing it on a Saturday as the Rabi would be really upset if he saw me there on Saturday.

I explained about the dead seagull and that she had never given any indication that she was Jewish.
Didn't make much difference though.


----------



## vancouver dave (Apr 30, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Retaining wall, sidewalk, I'm sooo confused. Welcome to the school of CT. Bet you learned something from all of this. Best wishes!
> ]



There's a retaining wall and a sidewalk. confusing, because it's 2 things?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No looking at the chick walking.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Man this thing has really broken down:laughing: The guy in the bush is painting, I see the roller:thumbsup: and the Haole chick is on a blue tarp with painting stuff on top


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

The problem that I had with sharing my water and electricity is that if you give the average hack an inch, they want to take a mile. 

I moved into a new development and at the time, the house next door to mine was under construction. I didn't mind letting them run a drop cord over my yard to their site and I had no problem with them using the water but after a while they started asking for other favors.. like wanting to use my bathroom.. or they wanted to know if I had a band-aid... or some paper towels.. and then they needed to use my phone..

And I really don't mind these things if it's only once in a while but after a while they thought my house was their construction office and staging area.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

I once built a house completely by myself (built the forms for the concrete, everything) and before starting asked the neighbors on both sides if I could plug in. Never had anyone say "no" in my life, but for whatever reason both said "no" I then went out a bought a generator, and for almost a year they had to listen to that generator drone on for 40 hours a week.


----------



## Timo (Nov 22, 2006)

Bob Kovacs said:


> Can't say I blame her for being pissed. Down here, people get shot for walking on someone else's property. If it was me, I wouldn't have unplugged your cord- i would have cut the end off and threw it onto your job site.


You wouldn't unplug it first?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

vancouver dave said:


> We started a retaining wall job today. I knocked on the door closest to where I needed to use my sawzol , no answer so I plugged it into the outlet in the yard.
> I went to use it again and no power, so I figured the HO must not have liked it and unpugged. Fair enough I suppose.
> But when I went to recover the cord from her yard she was there and had a fit on me, also she had got a roll of packing tape and taped over the outlet and wrapped her hose bib up in tape so we couldn't use em!
> And now I just checked my messages and there's 2 messages about this from the strata committee???
> ...


 


By all rights,if she called the cops on you and if the cop was really a stickler,he could have put the bracelets on you and hauled you off,two charges,trespassing and what is referred to as theft of services.


On a mall job I saw a cop put the bracelets on a guy for putting a little junk in another contractors roll off dumpster.


Count yourself real lucky,the next time you may not get off so easy.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

2 and a half year old thread, but I'll make a comment. Sometimes if I know we will need to use someone's property I go and offer them 50 or 100 bucks. Usually they decline, if they take it it's a convenience fee for me. I've never plugged into someone's outlet or used water from someone's house without permission. I've always figured it out on my own. Usually after a generator runs for an hour they offer power.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

abacab said:


> I once built a house completely by myself (built the forms for the concrete, everything) and before starting asked the neighbors on both sides if I could plug in. Never had anyone say "no" in my life, but for whatever reason both said "no" I then went out a bought a generator, and for almost a year they had to listen to that generator drone on for 40 hours a week.


That must have been some house!!

A whole year and you couldn't get a meter set?


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

You know, I don't remember at what point I got a meter set, and I was off for 6 weeks with a broken arm, come to think of it. I was trying to get a birds nest out of the rafters and one of the rungs of my extension ladder came to rest on a step ladder, which I was unaware of, the bottom kicked out and down I went! I just remember it was a long, long time after I started building.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Last winter we were trying to pump water from a frozen line out of someone basement and the neighbor wouldn't let us plug in. He was in charge of watching the house and he is the one that called us. People sometimes....


----------

